# Staying in the US on the Visa Waiver Programme



## kbaptiste (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could help... Myself and my partner are looking to go out to the states in June under the visa waiver programme from the UK.. I am aware that we can only stay in the US for 90 days but in that duration we will rent a property and my partner is going to look at potential businesses out there then come back to the UK we have no intentions of working illegallly and we are in a fortune position to be able to afford to cost of living for this time with neither of us actually working until we get back to the UK. So my question is are we likely to be accepted in by immigration? My concern is that they will think we will stay longer than the time given and deny us entry on arrival? 

Any advise on this would be appreciated 

Thanks

Katie


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The days of your stay are at the discretion of the immigration officer at your point on entry - up to 90 days. Have you considered carrying proof of binding ties to the UK with you?


----------



## kbaptiste (Jan 16, 2009)

No I didn't think about that to be honest, what kind of thing would you advise I bring with me?

To not risk it could we not just get a return ticket for a weeks time then once we get the stamp in the passport (90 days) then just go back before the date?

I just don't want to risk packing everything up and organising things to get there and they only allow say 1 month as that makes things very difficult 

What do you think?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your personal conveniences are of no concern to US immigration. You plan to enter with VWP with the intent to immigrate. Yes, your financial sitiation and the trip is for the purpose of aquiring a business ... 
I do not understand what you are trying to say about getting a return ticket. Can you elaborate?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, this is confusing.

Why are you going to rent a property and pack everything up if you don't have a visa that will allow you to stay in the US and it will probably be a long time until you do get one.

First, you need to get a visa.


----------



## kbaptiste (Jan 16, 2009)

What I mean is we plan to pay for the property in the US that we plan to rent for the 90 days for example upfront and I am telling my work that I will be in the US for this length of time etc... we plan to go to Vegas and San Francisco in this time as well so to get there and they only grant say 1 month would be a huge frustration due to all the organising but as you say they won't take that into any consideration.

So could we not just go on a 1 weeks holiday so show the immigration that we only plan to stay that length of time as we would have a return ticket showing this then once they have stamped our passport for the 90 days then we can just stay that length of time? Its no big deal just ringing the airline and changing the date at a cost.

I have no plans to stay in the US I just want to be there that length of time to look a businesses with my partner and take a long vacation


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, the Immigration folks know full well that you can easily change the date of your return flight. And, if they suspect that you might do just that, they may not stamp your passport for "90 days" but for the length of time you told them you would be in the States. The Immigration agents have a very wide range of discretion in these matters. Nothing is automatic.

Why not just tell them the truth? It's a business trip (at least for your partner) to look at some businesses. Just make sure you can "prove" your ties to the UK - residence, business interest there - and buy your return ticket for when you're actually planning on returning (within the 90 day period, of course).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kbaptiste (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah I do want to do it the officially way as we don't have anything hide nor do we want to stay over that period so I guess we shall soon see

Thanks for the replies


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You will probably have to pay your rent up front anyway.
Are you familiar with the US, the way of doing business and particularly the size of the country, the distances between places?


----------



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi there. I have been to the USA "twice" under VWP. The second time I went there, I was granted 90 days on the first entry. My policy is to be honest. I did buy my return ticket for 90 days after my arrival, but the officer didn't ask. They asked what is the purpose of my trip. Well it was to visit all the national parks (gosh 90 days aren't enough!!!) because I am madly madly madly in love with them. They asked how long will I be staying, I said as long as I possibly can. So they granted me 90 days. I then went to Europe at the end of my 90 days, and returned to USA again. I was granted another 90 days which I graciously used to continue my National Park and other sightseeing visits. Just be honest and tell them you do want to stay for 90 days and they'll grant it to you.

As for ties to your home country, I carry the paperwork with me, titles of properties, bank accounts, business ownership details etc, just in case, but I have never been asked for those. As long as you have money to fund your trip it will be fine.

Good luck with your trip and finding new business opportunities in USA! I love that country


----------



## kbaptiste (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your message, Its good to hear of someone else have gone there on the VWP... I figured if your honest then they have no reason to think we are going to overstay etc.. at the end of the day we just want to enjoy ourselves and look at opportunities out there and if we show our bank statements showing we have enough money to support ourselves then they shouldnt have a problem.

It is definately reassuring to hear other people have gone and done the same so thanks


----------



## lauramarks77 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimm said:


> Hi there. I have been to the USA "twice" under VWP. The second time I went there, I was granted 90 days on the first entry. My policy is to be honest. I did buy my return ticket for 90 days after my arrival, but the officer didn't ask. They asked what is the purpose of my trip. Well it was to visit all the national parks (gosh 90 days aren't enough!!!) because I am madly madly madly in love with them. They asked how long will I be staying, I said as long as I possibly can. So they granted me 90 days. I then went to Europe at the end of my 90 days, and returned to USA again. I was granted another 90 days which I graciously used to continue my National Park and other sightseeing visits. Just be honest and tell them you do want to stay for 90 days and they'll grant it to you.
> 
> As for ties to your home country, I carry the paperwork with me, titles of properties, bank accounts, business ownership details etc, just in case, but I have never been asked for those. As long as you have money to fund your trip it will be fine.
> 
> Good luck with your trip and finding new business opportunities in USA! I love that country



How long did you go to Europe for before returning to the USA? I just stayed in the USA for the 90 days with a friend and wish to go back 6 weeks after my return to the UK to go travelling around the USA with my friend. Do you think it is likely that I will have trouble with re-entering the USA? Thanks


----------



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

lauramarks77 said:


> How long did you go to Europe for before returning to the USA? I just stayed in the USA for the 90 days with a friend and wish to go back 6 weeks after my return to the UK to go travelling around the USA with my friend. Do you think it is likely that I will have trouble with re-entering the USA? Thanks


I was in Europe for 2 weeks.

The immigration gave me a hard time when I went there again in March 09. They just couldn't believe someone could be having so much time going around national parks. In the end, after 2.5 hours of humiliating interrogation, I showed them my bank statement with more money than what they would've probably earned in several years.. and they let me go although one staff was still *****ing about how unreal it is and she still thinks I wanted to find work in USA - how sadly hilarious. They said I looked suspicious because I only had a few dollars in my wallet - blah I can easily draw $1000 from the nearest ATM!!! So yeah bring some cash with you just in case if they checked.


----------



## lauramarks77 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jimm said:


> I was in Europe for 2 weeks.
> 
> The immigration gave me a hard time when I went there again in March 09. They just couldn't believe someone could be having so much time going around national parks. In the end, after 2.5 hours of humiliating interrogation, I showed them my bank statement with more money than what they would've probably earned in several years.. and they let me go although one staff was still *****ing about how unreal it is and she still thinks I wanted to find work in USA - how sadly hilarious. They said I looked suspicious because I only had a few dollars in my wallet - blah I can easily draw $1000 from the nearest ATM!!! So yeah bring some cash with you just in case if they checked.


So as long as I have enough money in my purse, and my bank account do you think I'll be ok? I'm only 22 and taking a year out after graduating so I dont own a house, i live with my parents, and I dont have a job. I do have a car, a phone contract, friends and family in the UK and nothing in the US. I just want to go travelling with my best friend who has an american passport so shes ok! 

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jimm said:


> I was in Europe for 2 weeks.
> 
> The immigration gave me a hard time when I went there again in March 09. They just couldn't believe someone could be having so much time going around national parks. In the end, after 2.5 hours of humiliating interrogation, I showed them my bank statement with more money than what they would've probably earned in several years.. and they let me go although one staff was still *****ing about how unreal it is and she still thinks I wanted to find work in USA - how sadly hilarious. They said I looked suspicious because I only had a few dollars in my wallet - blah I can easily draw $1000 from the nearest ATM!!! So yeah bring some cash with you just in case if they checked.


And still - your stay in the US depends on these ruffians.


----------

